# ISPConfig 2 + RoundCube (Nachricht konnte nicht verschoben werden)



## hahni (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das neueste Paket von RoundCube über den ISPConfig2-Manger installiert. Bei einem Mail-Konto auf dem Server erscheint beim Löschversuch einer Nachricht immer "Nachricht konnte nicht verschoben werden". Es ist dabei egal, ob die Nachricht geöffnet wurde oder ungelesen aus dem Posteingang gelöscht werden soll. Woran könnte dies liegen?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (9. Juni 2011)

Schau mal nach ob in Roundcube ein Imap Ordner für gelöschte Emails eingestellt ist und ob dieser dann auch wirklich als Imap Ordner in dem Konto existiert.


----------



## hahni (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Es gibt nur zwei Ordner, nämlich "Posteingang" und "Entwürfe". Diese waren bereits angelegt.

In den Optionen gibt es die Möglichkeit, für gelöschte Objekte einen Ordner zu hinterlegen. Derzeit ist keiner ausgewählt. Ist dies erforderlich?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (9. Juni 2011)

Versuch es doch einfach mal.


----------

